# Polycarbonate Vivs



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a link or a guide on how to make these?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...arge-arboreal-phyllomedusa-racking-build.html


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...arge-arboreal-phyllomedusa-racking-build.html


Oh god don't even go there lol :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. 

Will it still work out cheeper than exo terras? (I only plan on building a few)


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Marwolaeth said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Will it still work out cheeper than exo terras? (I only plan on building a few)


 Honestly? It'll work out more if you're only building one or two. Your best bet would be to come to the BAKS meeting in April and buy one off James. Plus his build quality is ridiculously high.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

It depends what size you looking at. Also depends on the thickness of the poly, James used 10mm but you can use 4mm Constructing a Polycarbonate Vivarium


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> Honestly? It'll work out more if you're only building one or two. Your best bet would be to come to the BAKS meeting in April and buy one off James. Plus his build quality is ridiculously high.


As Jon said, to build one or two is pricey. I built seven for the racking as seen on the thread. In fact four months later and there still not done. Buying your materials in bulk helps to keep costs down and you could in theory make a good sized viv (60x60x90 - 90x60x60) cheaper than an off the shelf glass viv. With that said, it depends also on the build quality. This was my first stab at it and although they look mint, next time around I would do things differently. It's all about getting the materials as the right price, backed up with your cosmetic ability. Once built, they are solid, very light weight and retain heat very well. My next project come spring is going to be slightly more elaborate (once I finally get round to completing the racking) using the Poly technique.


----------

